

Ask YC: Mosso.com Computing Cloud? Anyone Tried It? - sabat

I just spotted this in an ad. Anyone tried this? Looks interesting.
======
aaroneous
When it works, it works well, and it's a division of RackSpace, which - until
recently - had a fantastic record.

Unfortunately, Mosso has been plagued with problems. So if you require
reliability, look elsewhere.

